# nothing bundt cake



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

has anyone tried to replicate a bundt cake from nothing bundt cake bakery? A friend brought a chocolate chocolate chipe bundt cake for a baby shower and the cake was dense and moist. the thick cream cheese was not too sweet as well. I would like to try to replicate this idea for an upcoming baby shower. any tips would be great since my bundt cake are using hard at the edges and overly brown.:lips:


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I wish I could help you but I have never heard of the Nothing Bundt Cake Bakery. 

I could send you a formula for a cake like you described if that would be of any help to you.


----------

